
MongoDB as a service - nreece
http://www.mongohq.com/home
======
chrischen
Wait a minute... If you need mongodb your app would probably be on a big scale
right? In that case wouldn't you eventually self host your DB servers?

It's not that hard to setup a mongodb for testing and dev. So what's the use
case for this type of service?

~~~
chanux
So what's the use case for this type of service?

I don't have a direct answer. But like to see people actually doing things and
looking at what happens.

~~~
chrischen
I guess I can see it being useful for testing if it is free, but if this is
meant for easy setup for small sites, they don't need mongodb. And if it's for
use by a large site, they probably wouldn't outsource it's database systems
for long.

Anyways as long as it's free, it's an interesting service and honestly I'm
going to try it (been pretty lazy about upgrading my mongodb install).

------
peter123
wouldn't the latency of a roundtrip across the internet kill the usefulness of
such db-in-the-cloud services?

~~~
fizx
I imagine its hosted on EC2, in which case, if you are too, it wouldn't
matter. I imagine that if they get popular, nodes in Rackspace and a few other
popular providers wouldn't be hard to do.

------
mahmud
Just setup the damn thing on your machine; takes about 7 minutes.

~~~
ichverstehe
Sure. But what about replication and fail-over? It's pretty easy with MongoDB,
but not 7 minutes, and it do involve some system administration.

This is a perfect match for e.g. Heroku. With Heroku + (MongoHQ|Couch.io) you
don't need to do any system administration yourself, which is a huge plus for
many.

------
dlsspy
see also: <http://couch.io/>

These kinds of services are pretty neat.

------
andr
Where is this hosted?

~~~
chanux
Amazon.

<http://www.whoishostingthis.com/http%3A%2F%2Fmongohq.com>

